# Pour débogguer la stéréo des HomePod



## iBaby (24 Juin 2018)

Après installation (ou réinstallation des HomePod si comme moi vous les avez promenés ce week-end), il se peut qu’un HomePod soit un peu paresseux, il joue en sourdine – chez moi celui de droite – et la stéréo se trouve alors déséquilibrée, ce qui est très frustrant, faisant croire à un mauvais mix des pistes du morceau. Ce problème apparaît chez moi lorsque j’écoute la musique depuis mon NAS – nettement moins sur Apple Music. 

*Inutile d’employer de grands remèdes. Il suffit de dégrouper la paire de HomePod, puis de la réassocier. Les deux fois où cela m’est arrivé, c’est cette procédure-là qui a marchée. *

iGeneration a publié un article pour montrer comment réinitialiser le HomePod https://www.igen.fr/accessoires/2018/06/comment-remettre-le-homepod-zero-104162 Cela n’a pas suffi pour débogguer la stéréo chez moi. Une fois réinitialisé et configuré les HomePod un par un puis en stéréo, le problème persistait. Je pense que le bug a lieu lors de la configuration du HomePod.


----------



## Anthony (25 Juin 2018)

iBaby a dit:


> Inutile d’employer de grands remèdes. Il suffit de dégrouper la paire de HomePod, puis de la réassocier. Les deux fois où cela m’est arrivé, c’est cette procédure-là qui a marchée.



Avant de les dégrouper, on peut aussi essayer d'inverser les canaux (https://www.igen.fr/accessoires/2018/06/comment-configurer-une-paire-stereo-de-homepod-104271) et de les remettre.


----------



## iBaby (25 Juin 2018)

Merci je vais essayer ça, car j’ai l’impression que ce bug persiste, il revient après la lecture d’un morceau ou deux. Sur Apple Music il n’est pas présent.


----------



## iBaby (25 Juin 2018)

J’ai réinstallé les HomePod, je les ai nommés (superstition), et surtout j’ai ôté un meuble de rangement situé à côté du HomePod que je trouvais faiblard, et qui devait réfléchir le son dans un angle fermé, ou qui ne lui plaisait pas, et ça va beaucoup mieux.


----------

